# white film on water surface



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

5 weeks into tank setup and i have accumulated a thin film at the surface of my water. i have two powerheads directed to agitate the surface and after 3 days like this, it still seems to be getting thicker. has anyone else experienced this? how did you solve it?






























i have a vertex in-80 down in my sump that is collecting trash very well.\\

thank you for your feedback!


----------

